# Lake Naconiche



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone fished this new one? I've been thinking about getting to Lake Naconiche after all the lottery garbage of September finished. It looks to be a fantastic fishery but looking for some 1st hand knowledge.


Thanks


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

http://northtexaskayaker.blogspot.com/2012/09/lake-naconiche.html


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank ya much Sunbeam, that's pretty much what I've been seeing. It looks like a lot of fun for sure but I'm looking to get knowledge on what to bring with & techniques.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

With all of the timber and grass I would say top waters early and then spinner baits later. Those bass appear to be well fed so it might take a little experimenting to find the right colors.
Of course the perch colored crank bait will work too but might get a little expensive with all of the underwater structure (spelled hang ups) found in a new lake.

But I'll bet a big old shiner under a cork is catching most of the fish right now.


----------



## stickman (Apr 17, 2012)

If you decide to go let me know. Can take your ride or mine. Just been looking for a reason, go ahead and twist my arm......


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've fished in 5 times. Started off great but pressure got to it fast and it's became a tougher lake to fish. Still catch them and still fun as all get out. It's a deep sum gun


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I know nothing about the lake, but when In college at SFA the Naconiche was one of my favorite fishing creeks. Full of big largemouth and a lot of red eye bass along with spots, crappie in the spring and cat fish in the spring. When I heard it was going to have a lake impounded on it I thought it would be an exceelent lake with the diveristy already present in the creek. I caught more than a few 6 pound bass out the back in the 70s fishing just up stream from a wooden county road bridge where it and another meet up stream from the bridge.


----------



## spinnerbait (Jul 22, 2009)

*Naconiche*

My son and I drew two days during the lottery. We fished middle of the first week. Caught 30 bass, you are only allowed to keep 5 and they must be over 18 inches. Caught several 22-23 inches. Second day we fished wasn't as productive, caught 15 but two went over 5lbs. Talked with one fellow and on the first day of lottery he and his buddy caught one 7.5 and two over 9lbs. Good lake lots of timber, and there if open water also. Used plastic worms and lizards. Crank bates and spinners did work as well. Talked to a friend of mine who went a few weeks ago and he caught a boat load of crappie but only a few were keepers. Going out from the launch you will see a high line, and to the left of the high line fishing close to the bank dragging back to the boat is where we had the best luck. also near the dam. We also fished the timber to the right of the boat launch and did well. If you go to the left of the boat launch the creek goes for a very long way and we didn't have much luck in that direction. Lots of grass. Hope I helped you some. I do intend to go back. Spinnerbait


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Spinnerbait's report is the type that makes 2cool so cool. Precise and helpful. The type of report that a novice like me could use to go to a new body of water a get a good start. Describing easily found landmarks and bait types.
Thanks SB.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

agreed!!!!!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Indeed Sunbeam, thanks for the report Spinnerbait! Gonna break from the desk one day soon & take up an arsenal, including fall pattern baits. If we keep getting cooler evenings the crawfish bite may start up  I'll be sure to post back if we do good.


----------

